# Interview today... general $ questions



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

In this area, acceptance letters are not long after interviews. They put you to work as soon as there is a job here, so it could be very quick. Sometimes it is before school starts,sometimes after.
Steel toe boots are likely to be mandatory, though we have a few local contractors that do not care if the G.C. does not.
Apprentice tool lost here is probably only 11 items long, so not hundreds of dollars, but probably more than 100 esp if you buy good tools (highly recommended)
Best of luck


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I would not set foot on any job site without "green patch" (steel toe and midsole) work boots. 
I would throw a hard hat in the trunk too. (not all jobs supply them and they are cheap)


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Steel tip boots are over rated. I had a pair when I started out and stop wearing them after my first winter. Besides how much crap do you drop on your feet anyway...? I wear redwings and I acually lace them all the way up. Thats enough IMO. Its saved me from rolling my ankle many times, but only because they were laced up. 
If your an apprentice/helper dont go nuts buying to many tools right out of the gate. You should get yourself the basic set up, maybe 20 pieces in total. Your mechanic/ journey man/company should let you use his


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I would throw a hard hat in the trunk too. (not all jobs supply them and they are cheap)


I would NOT.

Would you - as an employer - want the liability from an out of date, employee supplied, brain bucket that may not be adequate for the task at hand?



Read on.....



> Employer Payment for Personal Protective Equipment; Final Rule. OSHA Federal Register Final Rules 72:64341-64430, (2007, November 15). Stipulates that the employer must pay for required PPE, except in the limited cases specified in the standard. Safety-toe protective footwear and prescription safety glasses were excepted from the employer payment requirement, in large part because these items were considered to be very personal in nature and were often worn off the jobsite.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

circuitthink said:


> How soon after the interview, should I get in, would I begin working (like for a paycheck, not counting attending training)?


Could be sooner....could be later ~ generally depends on the economic conditions of the locality






circuitthink said:


> Also, will I need to buy hundreds of dollars worth of equipment right at the beginning? Shoes?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> G


You will need boots and some hand tools.....

You can never go wrong with a good pair of boots [I'm partial to Redwings]. Some jobsites require steel tips, some don't. I wear whatever the job requires....and own many pairs of boots [at least 6] ~ uninsulated boots are great in the summer...but fail miserably when working on bridges at night in the winter.

Tools is another matter.
The local will have a list of what tools are required to be bought.
The list may be shortened based on your status [1st year green as a cucumber]
I would wait before I bought any....and when the time comes....avoid the Mickey Mouse $50 "electricians tool set" at the Home Depot/Lowe's....get some real tools....Klien, Channel Lock, Craftsman [wrenchs ONLY], etc.


Just my opinions.



Good Luck!


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Celtic gave you some good advice,I'll ad some of my own don't skimp on boots your feet,legs,knees, and back will thank you later.Steel toe's I feel are a little over rated,that being said being since your brand new to the trade and the first 6 months to a year will be the time when your more likely to have an accident buy steel toe's.
Saftey equipment will be contractor supplied.When you get your hat and glasses keep them in your trunk so you will have them on hand when needed. 
Your local will most likely have a tool list,Get what's on the list along with a good quality tool bag or box, a tool pouch to where while you work and a good belt to keep your pants up.Also pair of gloves and a pocket size note book and a few pencils.
As you go along and gain more experience and skill the amount of tools will grow also.Don't rush just get what you need as you go,Don't buy crap and treat your tools good.:thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

for real dont buy cheap tools. cheap tools are good for bloody knuckles and bad words, normaly in that order. quality tools will last you a lifetime, or until you leave them in a ceiling or blow them up, whitchever comes first.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> for real dont buy cheap tools. cheap tools are good for bloody knuckles and bad words, normaly in that order. quality tools will last you a lifetime, or until you leave them in a ceiling or blow them up, whitchever comes first.


That last part is the TRUTH:laughing:
Although I rarely lose tools i have blown a hole in 2-3 dikes


----------



## circuitthink (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks yall. I appreciate the great advice. I think I have a chance of getting in- they said I nailed my aptitude test, so- maybe I'll get accepted.


----------



## claire1979 (Jun 25, 2009)

circuitthink said:


> Thanks yall. I appreciate the great advice. I think I have a chance of getting in- they said I nailed my aptitude test, so- maybe I'll get accepted.


Hey...I was the other woman, remember me? Did you get a letter yet? I am still waiting. Maybe i just didn't get accepted. Do you know if we should get a letter either way or just if accepted?


----------



## circuitthink (Dec 2, 2008)

claire1979 said:


> Hey...I was the other woman, remember me? Did you get a letter yet? I am still waiting. Maybe i just didn't get accepted. Do you know if we should get a letter either way or just if accepted?


Yes I remember you!!  I have not gotten a letter yet, but they said "in a couple weeks" and today makes 2 weeks so... I will post back here when I hear something, either way. GOOD LUCK!!!

EDIT: and yes, I think we get letters no matter what.


----------



## claire1979 (Jun 25, 2009)

circuitthink said:


> Yes I remember you!!  I have not gotten a letter yet, but they said "in a couple weeks" and today makes 2 weeks so... I will post back here when I hear something, either way. GOOD LUCK!!!


Good luck to you too!!! This is driving me nuts...I just want to know either way.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

circuitthink said:


> How soon after the interview, should I get in, would I begin working (like for a paycheck, not counting attending training)? Also, will I need to buy hundreds of dollars worth of equipment right at the beginning? Shoes?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> G


My Locals list


----------



## circuitthink (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, thank you!!


----------



## unionguy (Jan 13, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I would NOT.
> 
> Would you - as an employer - want the liability from an out of date, employee supplied, brain bucket that may not be adequate for the task at hand?
> 
> ...


How come very few Kons supply leather work gloves?:blink: I only know of two.

IBEW 80 
Guy


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

The Insulators put this black rubber padding on chilled water pipes, and boy, is that stuff awesome! It's real spongy, alot like that tempurpedic bed on TV.

I always grab a couple one foot by two foot scraps of the stuff to use as a 'prayer pad' when I'm working down low. Brian John, don't get any ideas, I don't want that new van.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

unionguy said:


> How come very few Kons supply leather work gloves?:blink: I only know of two.
> 
> IBEW 80
> Guy


...and those two cons worked power plants or in oil refining, right?


It seems to me, most small to mid-size EC's drop the ball in the PPE arena.
Sure, they will "supply" hard hats and maybe Z87's - but enforcement is lax at best.

The larger companies [employing more than 20 men per site] usually have comprehensive safety programs AND safety directors on staff ~ and enforcement is "Zero Tolerance". 

While it may seem the larger outfit has a higher price to pay [all the PPE, director, etc], their premiums are substantially LOWER than the smaller outfits, thereby lowering their overall costs.

The smaller guy [when there is an "incident"] offers the injured man a few weeks off - with pay - to avoid the increase in premium. It may work for the small guy ~ until someone doesn't feel like playing the game or is seriously injured.


----------



## rayelectric721 (Feb 24, 2008)

when i got into the local in june, i was provided with everything you can pssoibly think of...every kind of pair of glasses possible...all the ear protection from plugs to head phones....about 30 pairs of gloves with the blue tact or paint on them...about 15 pairs of gloves with the rubber that are amazing , its like your not even wearing gloves basically...then about 10 pairs of the heavy duty gloves which i havent even used yet.And yes on my first job at a construction site where there were about 60 electrician's, the safety on that job was enforced heavily. meetings every friday , etc....now im doing fire alarms in a school with 5 journeyman and safety isnt even a concern


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

rayelectric721 said:


> when i got into the local in june, i was provided with everything you can pssoibly think of...every kind of pair of glasses possible...all the ear protection from plugs to head phones....about 30 pairs of gloves with the blue tact or paint on them...about 15 pairs of gloves with the rubber that are amazing , its like your not even wearing gloves basically...then about 10 pairs of the heavy duty gloves which i havent even used yet.And yes on my first job at a construction site where there were about 60 electrician's, the safety on that job was enforced heavily. meetings every friday , etc....now im doing fire alarms in a school with 5 journeyman and safety isnt even a concern


Who gave you all that stuff, the hall?


----------



## rayelectric721 (Feb 24, 2008)

njatc


----------

